# Robbie's Workout Journal (+ general drivvel)



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

(feel free to move this if it could be in a better place...)

Bit of background...

27 year old skinny b**tard!

At the start of 2007 I was just under 9stone and not terribly healthy, but come the start of March I had given up smoking and started on my road to healthiness!

A few weeks after giving up smoking (and starting to EAT lots) I decided to start running (to use my new found lung capacity) After a few weeks of running I needed a goal so rather than enter a marathon I thought a triathlon would be a better idea (I couldn't swim AT ALL so figured that would be a good additional challenge!)

Skip forward to the middle of October and I have given up drinking and joined a new gym with a squat rack. Having done lots of internet reading I have decided Starting Strength is my best initial bet...

1st workout is as scary as hell, gyms are unfriendly places and I am stupidly weak.

Few weeks out after week 3 after I hurt my back (bad squat form)

Fast forward again to today and its the middle of week9.

(see my signature for current stats...)

Front Squats

10x20kg

5x30kg

Was my first time trying Front Squats and I hadn't done enough research and couldn't figure out the right way to rack the bar, decided I was better off not finishing and figuring out properly for next time.

It should be known that I keep getting pains in my right buttock and hip (even after resting for a week) so might well leave the squats out for another 2weeks while that sorts itself out.

Bench Press

10x20kg

5x30kg

5x35kg

3x5x40kg

My Bench Press is finally becoming even! Although my shoulders feel odd on the bench, I am trying to clench my shoulders together but I find when the bar is at chest level it feels like my shoulders are rubbing on the bench and restricting my movement. Hard to describe, but not had any problems before.

Dead lift

5x50kg

5x60kg

5x70kg

Decided to dead lift even with my glute/hip problems but everything felt good. Dead lifts seem so much easier since I bought chalk!

Chin Ups/Pull ups (they are neither one or the other as the bars sit like / \)

32222

Insanely hard, I feel like such a wimp but will continue with the plan to add to each workout like so

33222

33322

and so on and so forth, one day I will be able to do a respectable amount 

Dips

3x10

Crunch (pushing abs/stomach out)

3x10

I have pullups, dips and crunches planned in for all 3 workout days, does this sound like overkill?

Will post up some pictures and diet bits when I get home


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Obviously with my triathlon getting ever closer, I do a fair bit of cardio...

30mins on bike daily (its actually my ride to and from work, but I use it as a training ride)

I haven't ran for months, but will be adding this back in when my hip/glutes are sorted

And swimming, have missed swimming for the last few months, but if I don;t want to drown in the 1500 open water swim I need to get back on this again!

Coupled with the fact I do my workouts early in the morning I am a recipe for over training!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey dude.

Welcome to ukm. Nice one for starting a journal.

Everybody has to start somewhere. Im sure with consistancy, hard work and smart training your soon start making some good progress. Also food should be your best friend right now 

What does your whole routine look like mate?

Whats your average daily diet like?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If you are prone to injury like me (as appears from your post) it's wise to go to a physiotherapist regularly, not only will they highlight weak areas, give you some rehab exercises but can also reccommend different training apporoaches to work around an injury.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Hey dude.
> 
> Welcome to ukm. Nice one for starting a journal.
> 
> ...


I already am making good progress! 

Starting Strength works like so...

Workout A

Squat 3x5

Bench Press 3x5

Dead lift 1x5

Workout B

Squat 3x5

Standing Press 3x5

Power Clean 3x5

Which are then done as

Monday - Workout A

Wednesday - Workout B

Friday - Workout A

then the following week A swaps for B.

I have made the following small changes...

Wednesday is now a lighter Front Squat and I am doing

3x10 crunches

3x10 dips

5x? pull ups

All exercises are done with a barbell and the idea is for the weight to increase every workout.

Diet is undergoing some tweaks at the moment now I have a grinder for my oats  so will post up later but is in the region of about 4000kcals a day


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> I already am making good progress!
> 
> Starting Strength works like so...
> 
> ...


AWWWW, smart man 

Mark rippetoe sure knows his stuff.

I have done starting strength and made excellent progress on it.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

If anyone wants to sponsor my Triathlon for Cancer Research they can do here...

www.justgiving.com/robbietriathlon

£ 668.09 so far!!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

> 1st workout is as scary as hell, gyms are unfriendly places and I am stupidly weak.


Lol mate your a member of the same fitness first i am, but ive not been since mmm august.

but your so right, i used to go sorta 2-3ish when its pretty quiet but a few people milling about, always found that every one is watching you! and like you im roughly the same build and started very weak, kinda embarassing putting 5 on each side of the bar to do warm ups on the bench lol.

looking forward to seeing your diet, 4k cals is alot, im no where near that, i did a proposed diet (ive not really stuck to it) and that was just over 3k iirc.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I go at 7am as its pretty quiet there and no one ever seems to be using the squat rack 

I was previously eating EVERYTHING (like whole malt loafs 900kcals) but got a bit podgy, worked out 500kcals over maintenance which was meant to be around 3600kcals but I am making no progress so upping it to 4000 and see what happens from there.

Biggest problem is getting more fat in as I was under the delusion that less is best! Doing about 15% fat at the moment but want that to be up around 20-25%

Diet is a very personal thing and I think, very much trial and error.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

My biggest problem is I burn calories just THINKING about doing exercise, coupled with lots of cardio makes weight gain that little bit trickier!

That and I seem to spend most of my time bloated from all the carbs!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Yeh, i only ever seen 1 person use the squat rack whilst i was there,

where do you do deadlifts? just on the matting on the floor?

i know all about eating everything, i dunno why things like chicken comes in packs of 2, because if i cook it i eat it, im useless at saving it for later. usually my main meal in the evening is over 1k cals


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

i dont really do any cardio other than bout 30mins bike riding to and from work each day, i do alot of walking at work, few miles per shift.

right speaking of which ive gota go back to work lol lets hope its not busy tonight so i can be out by 10 lol.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

newkidonthebloc said:


> Yeh, i only ever seen 1 person use the squat rack whilst i was there,
> 
> where do you do deadlifts? just on the matting on the floor?
> 
> i know all about eating everything, i dunno why things like chicken comes in packs of 2, because if i cook it i eat it, im useless at saving it for later. usually my main meal in the evening is over 1k cals


I usually do my dead lifts by the squat rack, its not like anyone else wants to use it!

I am trying to eat less in the evening, start big in the morning when I do my workout then taper down


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pictures!

Taken just a few minutes ago, didn't realise my back looked so ace


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Are you sure your only 11 stone? lol

you look thicker than me, and im 10.13 atm

im the opposite with eating, i cant stomach food first thing, makes me feel sick so i eat more n more towards the end of the day lol.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I find eating early hard as well, which is why its mass gain shake + oats!

Yep, deffo 11stone, photos taken with a super wide angle lens so the photos might be a touch distorted. Plus, I have a really small frame so any muscle makes me look much bigger


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> I find eating early hard as well, which is why its mass gain shake + oats!
> 
> Yep, deffo 11stone, photos taken with a super wide angle lens so the photos might be a touch distorted. Plus, I have a really small frame so any muscle makes me look much bigger


LOL think ill have to get me a wide angle, got one for my video camera lol.

my arms are my weak point, so small, chest is alright though, just working on developing the lower chest to define it, its coming on though.

i cant remeber if you said you do dips, but the dipping station at FF is downstairs still? can you do weighted dips? i know it can help you with assisted dips making them easier, but weighted dips are much better.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I normally just do my dips across a couple of benches, I wasn't even aware they had a dipping station??

Either that or, you can do them on the squat rack if you put a bar level with the back support


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Yeh the dipping station WAS downstairs, i went on holiday in july came bk in august and they had changed all the machines lol,

its opossite the leg machines well was, lol next to the seated rower iirc.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I have no idea where any of that is, haven't looked at anything downstairs apart from the stretching mats and the occasional bit of poon


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

LOL thats one good thing about FF there is some nice totty in there. hence why i loved the treadmill  and the lat pull down heh. perfect spots 

basically as you want into the gym area, first window on the right is the leg press well used to be, its the 2nd machine in oposite the leg press iirc, take a look,

its an assisted one, meaning the higher the weight u select the easier the dip will be, i was curious to know if you could do the oposite and have it weighted as well doing body weight gets bit easy after a while.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I will keep to dips across the benches, I know where I am with them!

So do you still use FF? How do you manage to up the weight by 1kg each workout with the lowest plates being 1.25kg each?


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Ive not walked into FF since august some point, but im still paying membership, damn contracts, i really should go even if its just for a bit of cardio lol.

i up weight 1kg each week cos i workout around a mates who lives bout 2mins from me, got all his own stuff, much easier and nicer place than the gym, only thing its missing is some hot ass to stare at, lol.

which ive just actually got back from, todays workout:

20 rep rest/pause Partial deads from shin height 126kg

(then for a backdown i did 40kg and 60kg for 10 on hip belt squats).

Standing Mil Shoulder press 32kg 8x7x7

Chins 6 unweighted then 6x5 @ 7.5kg but my arms were tired from previous 2 work outs.normally do 3x6

just sticking to 3 main exercises twice a week.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

hey robbie...bit off topic... just looked at your site... did you design it... also what is that its about...you a photographer/dj/****head..lol..joke.

Just being a nosy fooker!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-you get my pm?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

shorty said:


> hey robbie...bit off topic... just looked at your site... did you design it... also what is that its about...you a photographer/dj/****head..lol..joke.
> 
> Just being a nosy fooker!


Yep, all my design.

I'm a retired dj/f**khead

But still a photographer


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> hey dude-you get my pm?


Yes, only had enough posts to send pms today though!

Thanks for the offer, but I know what I want to do, and am happy with my gains so far. If that ever changes I will be in touch though!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Yep, all my design.
> 
> I'm a retired dj/f**khead
> 
> But still a photographer


ah so i wasn't far off then LOL.... photos are cool too!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tried some calms last night as I have been having problems sleeping of late and getting up at 5:30 to get to the gym means an early night if I want 8hours!

Load of bloody rubbish though, sure my body felt tired, but my mind was racing, that and I got up twice in the night!

Had a really dodgy stomach this morning which screwed up the workout a bit as I kept starting and stopping and didn't feel confident about pushing hard in case had a tummy moment  

Have decided to switch out Friday's squats to front squats and did bent over rows instead of Power Cleans.

*
Front Squat*

5x20

5x30

5x40

5x40

5x40

Haven't quite got the flexibility to do these correctly so used the crossed arms method, doesn't half smart on the shoulders though!

*Standing Press*

10x20

5x30

4x35

4x33.4

4x33.4

Made quite a mistake trying for 35 today, should have gone for the .9kg increase I had with me and would have nailed the 3sets. Will probably start at 33.4 next week.

*Bent over Row*

5x30

5x35

5x35

5x35

Decided to do rows today instead of power cleans because of my stomach, might add them back into the plan and maybe alternate cleans/rows

*Pull ups*

3

3

2

2

2

Used a different bar which is much more like a proper pull up now, am kicking my feet a bit which I obviously need to cut out!

*Dips*

3x10

Bit worried that doing dips and pull ups 3x a week is overkill, maybe do the dips less, but with some added weight?

*Crunch*

Didn't do any crunches for the aforementioned stomach issues, they could have been dangerous.

*Hang on to the pull up bar for as long as my grip will hold*

x2

For that vice like grip 

Managed to overshoot my 4000kcal target yesterday by 300 or so, diet is in need of some change still, I get way too much protein and still not enough fat.

Have set up some alarms in my calender at work to check I am drinking enough, have them set up at 10, 12, 2 and 4. Upto 2 litres for today, I really need get up to the 4/5litres a day level if I am to go back onto creatine.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> *Either that or, you can do them on the squat rack if you put a bar level with the back support*


No, don't do this!!

*Squat*racks are for squatting!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ah24 said:


> No, don't do this!!
> 
> *Squat*racks are for squatting!


Not in my gym, its a practically unused piece of equipment, in fact, last month they decided to move it to the other side of the room on its own!

If there was a proper dipping station of course we wouldn't have to find other places/ways to do things...

So does this mean I can't do standing press from the squat rack?!?


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

LOL robbie ive told ya im sure theres one down stairs ( a dipping station)

as for your pull ups, try n keep your legs up? its harder but stops the kicking around, i find i keep my legs up for the first few then as i get further my legs start to hang below me.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

newkidonthebloc said:


> LOL robbie ive told ya im sure theres one down stairs ( a dipping station)
> 
> as for your pull ups, try n keep your legs up? its harder but stops the kicking around, i find i keep my legs up for the first few then as i get further my legs start to hang below me.


I went looking for it yesterday, it doesn't exist any more!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no probs dude.

if ya want to come up for a workout with newkidontheblock sometime that`d still be cool.

i`m pretty sure i could help speed up your gains....


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bought some Nytol at the weekend so got a better nights sleep than usual!

*Squat*

10x20

5x40

5x60

5x70

5x70

5x70

Messed up a bit, was only planning to Squat 65kg today but left my notebook in the locker room...

*Bench Press*

10x20

5x30

5x40

5x40

5x40

Was going to try a 1kg increase today but left half my gym stuff including microweights at work over the weekend (doh)

40kg felt REALLY tough for the last few reps though...

*Deadlift*

5x50

5x60

5x70

Today was meant to be 80kg, but as I left my notebook behind I messed up again! Half my problems are me forgetting things!

*Pull Ups*

3

3

3

2

2

The first 3 sets of 3 felt really good, can feel myself improving here!

*Dips*

3x10

*Crunches*

3x10

Good solid workout c*cked up by me leaving my notepad behind and not having the microweights.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Diet


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Another good nights sleep thanks to Nytol (the sleep aid not the forum character  )

*Front Squats*

10x20

5x30

5x40

5x45

5x45

5x45

Can really feel these afterwards and really think they are helping with my back squats, will drop the increases down to 2.5kg per workout from now on

*Standing Press*

10x20

3x30

5x33.4

3x33.4

4x33.4

Eurgh, bane of my life, progress has once again stopped. Will drop back down to 25kg and start progressing again in .9kg steps and hopefully I can blow through this plateua

*Bent over Row*

5x30

5x40

5x45

5x40

Have gone back to doing rows instead of Power Cleans as I feel without proper instruction they are a little too difficult to learn. Slight mistake in jumping up by too much weight. Will continue with 2.5kg increases from next workout.

*Pull Ups*

3

3

3

3

2

Making steady progress with Pull Ups and have stopped the slight kicking cheat by tucking my legs up.

*Dips*

Didn't do dips today as I could feel that my Triceps had already taken a battering, may make dips just a Monday and Friday exercise.

*Leg Raises*

3x10

Didn't pull my knees right up to my chest which I will try next time. These are a killer on the grip/hands after doing Pull Ups!!

A half decent workout if not counting the standing press. Really pleased with the progress I am making with Pull Ups considering doing just 2/3 only a week or so was near impossible! All I need to do now is sort my diet out!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Went swimming last night, and did about 20 lengths. It was good to get back in the water after a few months out. Need to step up the training if I am to do 1500m open water in July!

Had planned the first run of the year this morning but bailed and decided to have a lay in instead! Was SO tired after getting to bed a little after 10pm!

Rock and Roll!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Have dropped 1kg this morning on the scales! My little belly appears to have shrunk as well! Am only eating 3000kcals a day atm so will stick to this maybe until I am a little more trim before upping the calories.

Also woke up this morning with a return to the soreness at the top of my right buttock and hip. I fancy going for a short run tomorrow and I am sure this is going to rear (gettit?) itself during that...

A guy at work has started to use the gym in the AM as well so found myself chatting for too long! Must stop that!

*
Front Squat*

10x20

5x40

5x47.5

5x47.5

5x47.5

*Bench Press*

5x30

5x30

5x30

*Deadlift*

5x60

5x72.5

*Leg Raises*

2x10

*Pullups*

5x3

*Crunch (weighted 5kg)*

3x10

*Dips*

3x10


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Grow a beard, and train in both a hoody and a hat.

Scares people off from talking to you...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I actually bought an MP3 player so I could ignore people easier!!

I toyed with the beard idea, but mine grows a bit wispy


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

No workout today as I am still getting over a cold from the weekend 

Weight is currently at 68/69kg

On a brighter note, at the weekend I ordered 5kg of Whey from Myprotein, some creatine and lots of yummy powdered oats


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Missed all my workouts this week with my cold  am feeling a lot better tonight though so will make up for it by going tomorrow...

Better news is that my whey, creatine & powdered oats have arrived from myprotein!

And have dropped a kg or so so have lost the little tum I had got!

From tomorrow morning I will start weighing myself, measuring my waist and doing a body fat % maybe every 2 weeks so I can gauge my eating. It doesn't matter how accurate the % is, just want to see that the bodyweight goes up without me putting on so much fat as I had done!

Am considering switching to 2 workouts a week also as I need to put more time into my swimming ready for July...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I need to start going to the gym on a Saturday more, talk about distractions!  

*Front Squat*

10x20kg

5x30kg

5x40kg

5x50kg

5x50kg

5x50kg

*Standing Press*

10x20kg

5x25kg

5x25kg

5x25kg

*Bent over Row*

10x20kg

5x30kg

5x42.5kg

5x42.5kg

5x42.5kg

*Pull Ups*

4

3

3

3

3

*Dips*

10x0kg

10x5kg

10x10kg

A good workout, hard work after a week out but very glad to be back!

Had a 6min tan afterwards, felt bloody amazing although it also felt hella colder outside afterwards!!

Tried creatine for the first time last night as well to see how well it would mix in a shake, not sure if its just me, but I felt all tingly all night and this morning. Very odd


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

First run of the year!! In fact, my first run since the 2 October!

And I am pleased to say I am uninjured!!

Did one of my short routes which is pretty flat...

*3.23KM/2.01M*

*16:37mins*

5.08mins per Km (11.663kph)

8.16mins per mile (7.258mph)

Only problem...

I have been buying new bits of running kit over the last few months and hadn't realised how much Nike I own! I'm like a (running) advert!

Nike undershirt

Nike running shirt

Nike run leggings (no laughing)

Nike hat

Nike gloves

ARGH! Good job their shoes don't fit me...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Monday 19 January 2008 - Week 11*

*Squat*

10x20

5x40

5x60

5x72.5

5x72.5

5x72.5

*Bench Press*

10x20

5x31

5x31

5x31

*Dead lift*

5x50

5x60

5x75

*
Weighted Dips - 10kg*

2x10

*Decline Bench Press*

10x20

8x31

8x31

*Incline Bench Press*

8x20

8x20

A really good workout, my legs were screaming through the squats! Decided to add in incline and decline bench which I need to play about with in my programme and maybe alternate. Have also taken out pull up/chin ups on bench press days and will take out the dips on military press days.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Just read through your journal, it's interesting to read as i'm on a similar platform + Workout to you. Granted i'm a little younger and a little taller but we're in the same place.

Interesting Read, you put alot more effort into your diet as me, i'm just sorta eating everything that crosses my path. There's some nasty chunks taken off the edge of my desk.

Will be cool seeing you progress bro. Hope i progress at the same rate you are.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice one, get a journal started yourself!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Tell you what. I'll sling myself on the scales at the gym tomorrow and then i'll knock up a journal. May as well lay all the info out flat from the start.

Good idea.

Frog


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I record EVERYTHING, its good to look back on!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice going Robbie! looks like you have a workout very similar to the single factor program I was doing a while back, which I made a journal for too 

Good luck to you bro, I will keep updated on your progress!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Got a slightly late night last night, well nearly 11 which is late for me! Still woke up pretty fresh...

Started with 6mins in the microwave with my new amplifier gel, which for the record did nothing! Also those funny eye protector thingmys got unstuck because of the gel so I had to hold them on for 6mins...

On to my workout

*
Front Squat*

10x20

5x30

5x40

5x52.5

5x52.5

5x52.5

*Standing Press*

10x20

5x26

5x26

5x26

*
Bent over Row*

10x20

5x45

5x45

5x45

*Pull-ups*

4

4

3

3

3

Squats killed and had my neck veins popping! Always a nice way to start the day!

Presses felt as impossible as always although I tried to do them in a more military style with my knees tight together which felt better. I feel the presses in my biceps quite a lot which makes me wonder if my form is right.

Rows felt really powerful even though I had forgot my chalk with the bar hitting my chest for 99% of the reps.

Another good solid workout.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Swimming*

30ish easy lengths, made much progress when I just SLOW DOWN a bit!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oops! Bought a chuck of steak the other day, didn't realise till after I had eaten it that it was 17oz's!!

Was yummy though 

Another wicked nights sleep thanks to melatonin, had to get up twice to pee though!

Had another tanning session this morning, getting quite a nice colour as well!

*Front Squat*

10x20

2x30

2x40

5x55

5x55

5x55

*Bench Press*

10x20

5x32

5x32

5x32

*Dead Lift*

5x50

5x60

5x70

5x77.5

*Dips (Weighted 10kg)*

2x10

*Decline Bench Press*

10x20

10x32

10x32

*
Incline Bench Press*

10x20

10x20

Another solid workout, might need to make some changes soon, would like to make sure I am "army fit" with the required amount of situps, pushups and chin ups so will start to do some more of all of these weighted.

Might do some more pictures this weekend also.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Saturday 26 January*

Had a weigh in today, 68kg so have lost a little bit of weight but this is ok as it is coming off the waist, I am now rocking a 31.5" waist line 

Decided on a slightly longer run today...

*4.2k/2.61miles*

*20mins12secs*

4.48mins per km (12.475kph)

7:44mins per mile (7.752mph)

Max HR *183bpm*

Ave HR *166bpm*

Am REALLY shocked, I realised I was running with a bit of pace from my HR monitor, but didn't feel like I was running that quick, turned out I have smashed about 4mins off my ave time for that run!!

It was hurting a lot by the end, but that was due to the cold on my head and me running on an empty tank.

I have decided I need to change up my training a fair bit, if I do decide to join the Army I want to be as close to the fitness they expect by the end of training before I even start.

This means weighted runs and maybe even running in Army boots. I will also need to look at my weight training as 3x per week with the extra running I need will probably be too much so will no doubt drop down to 2x per week and tailor it to making me better at pushups and chin ups!!

Also, I need to harden myself up a bit so have put the running leggings and under tops and hat and gloves away and will be running/cycling in shorts and t-shirt in all weathers, have also turned the heating off at home to try and get myself a bit more weather hardy.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Robbie, my mates brother in law has his passing out in a few weeks, and i wouldnt of said he was the fittest boy in the class, he did do allot of riding though, to try and get fit and he seems to have done well.

If you want a good pair of 'army' boots, i really suggest looking at getting a pair of MAGNUMS the army do issue you with boots, but tbh there not the comfiest and when you've got alot of walking/running you really need comformt and dryness.

Go to hoopers or Becketts in town and ask to see what magnums they have, either that or CONVERSE (as in their line of heavy duty boots, iirc currently USMC are issued Converse in the desert)

I can speak on experience on the magnums though, best boots ive ever bought, last a while if you take of them, (i dont  ) but still have lasted a while.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I had some magnums years ago, I want to get the standard issue boots though to get my feet used to them


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

New week - new programme, going to give a push/pull/legs 5x5 routine a go to keep my legs a bit fresher for more running.

Today was also the first day of DHB (double hard b*stard) training, as I am such a wimp with the cold I decided its time to toughen up.

I rode to the gym at 6:30am today in just shorts and a shirt, summer gloves and no hat.

Brrrrrrrrrrrr

*
Bench Press*

10x20kg

5x32.5kg

5x32.5kg

5x32.5kg

5x32.5kg

5x32.5kg

*Military Press*

5x20kg

5x27.5kg

5x27.5kg

5x27.5kg

5x27.5kg

5x27.5kg

*Dips*

5xBodyweight (across bars)

5xBodyweight (across bars)

5xBodyweight (across bars)

5x10kg (across benches)

5x10kg (across benches)

Everything felt good till the last set of Military Presses where I felt something in my shoulder twinge, nothing serious just a slight muscle strain so will see how it feels over the next few days.

Decided to continue with dips, I can now do proper dips across bars but not quite 5sets of so will go back to dips across benches with a bigger plate next week.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Decided to do the tough run into work today, calves were on FIRE near the end as there is a fair bit of short sharp hill climbing to do. Worst thing about running into work is I have to run HOME as well! 

*5.01k/3.11miles*

*
*

*
29mins37secs*

5:54 mins per km (10.15kph)

9:31 mins per mile (6.3mph)

No BPM data as my HRM went spazzo on me and said I was at 225bpm at one point!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Run home was a bit more of a chore, ankles felt swollen, numb and sore, my body isn't used to running again yet, actually stopped once and walked 100m or so up one of the near vertical hills

5.01k/3.11miles

31mins51secs

** mins per km (**kph)

** mins per mile (**mph)

Max HR 180bpm

Ave HR 155bpm

Also decided to go swimming this evening, only for 30/40mins or so mainly as recovery for my legs, have never actually been to the public pool before, bit chokka although the lanes were pretty empty.

PLENY of young ladies though


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Shorts at 6.30 am??? Good effort mate it's an interesting thread this good to see you employing bodybuilding principles to aid your future career, best of luck with it all. And i hope your firing in some multivits and vit c to keep up your immune system if your out training in all weathers, Dale


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

dale_flex said:


> Shorts at 6.30 am??? Good effort mate it's an interesting thread this good to see you employing bodybuilding principles to aid your future career, best of luck with it all. And i hope your firing in some multivits and vit c to keep up your immune system if your out training in all weathers, Dale


Yeah, just a few cold sessions in shorts and I am pretty used to it  but saying that, the mornings have been pretty mild so far...

And that is a definite yes on the multi vitamins!!

Fancy trying some L Glutamine now my training volumes are getting back up again...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Surprisingly I wasn't too tired this morning even after running and swimming yesterday, shoulder felt a bit sore from Monday though and was considering taking the day out...

...but soldier on I did, of which I am glad as I had a pretty decent workout.

*Deadlift*

2x50

2x60

2x70

5x80

5x80

5x80

5x80

5x80

*Bent over Row*

2x30

2x40

5x45

5x45

5x45

5x45

5x45

*Chin Ups*

5

5

5

4

3

Calves were killing me by the end, must of been the dead lifts.

Wasn't surprised to not make the last two sets of chin ups as I had been working off sets of 4 previously, will try and make the last two sets either 5 and 3 or 4 and 4 next week.

Also tried some of these saxon side bend things with a pair of 5kg dumbbells...

OMG! I nearly fell over at first! Bloody hard work, and my sides ACHE right now...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Missed swimming last night, when I got home from work we had had a power cut so fixing dinner was a bit of a mission, decided to have a little cat nap while I waited for it to come on. By the time it came back on I figured an early night would do me much more good so I slept from 9:30pm and had me a lay in till 7am!

*glorious sleep*

Played football and some basketball tonight after work for an hour.

*exhausted*

I am pretty fit but without a doubt, endurance is more my forte! Thought I was going to die with all the end to end running! Might make it a regular thing though as it is a much more interesting way of building speed.

Tomorrow should be interesting though, I can feel a blister appearing on either foot in identical places and it is my first ever all leg day...

Bed now calls...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Friday 1 February 2008 (week12)

Legs were KILLING from football yesterday and the blisters on my feet are rather painful, not best for a leg day...

*Squat*

10x20

2x30

2x40

2x50

5x60

5x60

5x60

5x60

5x60

*
Stiff Leg Deadlift*

10x20

2x30

2x40

5x50

5x50

5x50

5x50

5x50

*Barbell Lunges*

5x20

2x30

5x40

5x40

5x40

5x40

5x40

EURGH, I thought I was going to DIE at the end of the lunges! Squats felt unnecessarily hard as well, might have to rethink football before Fridays in future...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Swap your chest day to a Friday bud


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Apparently the football will be changing days so I will have a play with the days when I know when that is.

Although I need to spend more time with my swimming if I am to survive the 1500m swim I have in July so won't be playing football that often.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sure you'll survive the swim - 1.5k isn't too bad. Its just getting a decent time - thats the tough bit.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I'm sure you'll survive the swim - 1.5k isn't too bad. Its just getting a decent time - thats the tough bit.


Yeah right, I can only just do 25m at the moment! I only learnt to swim at the end of last year and was petrified of water...

That and the 1500m is in open water so its not like I can stop for a breather!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Yeah right, I can only just do 25m at the moment! I only learnt to swim at the end of last year and was petrified of water...
> 
> That and the 1500m is in open water so its not like I can stop for a breather!


Less football more swimming...

At least your doing something about it bud.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Less football more swimming...


That was the first time in 12 years! It is good for fitness though 

Swimming tonight anyway, making slow progress, but progress none the less...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Missed swimming last night as the snow kept me from getting there, shame as it would have loosened me up a bit as I am VERY sore today!

Had an expensive day today, took my bike to have the spokes tightened on the back wheel and ended up getting new wheels for £120!!

Did my first cheat meal in a while tonight, 2 battered sausages, large cod, large chips and a piece of cheesecake *burp* yum


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Bench Press*

10x20kg

2x25kg

2x30kg

2x35kg

5x37.5kg

5x37.5kg

5x37.5kg

5x37.5kg

5x37.5kg

*Military Press*

10x20kg

2x25kg

5x27.5kg

5x27.5kg

5x27.5kg

5x27.5kg

5x27.5kg

*
Dips (across 2 benches)*

5x15kg

5x15kg

5x15kg

5x15kg

5x15kg


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Dead lift*

2x50

2x60

2x70

2x80

5x85

5x85

5x85

5x85

5x85

*Chin Ups*

5

5

5

5

3

*DB Row*

5x8

5x10

5x18

5x22

5x22

5x22

5x22

5x22


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Had a swim tonight, only a quick 20lengths but all time spent in the pool is good...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

And as it is nearly my birthday, should be getting my wetsuit soon ready for the open water season!

brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Missed my leg day today, woke up not feeling up for it so decided to move it to tomorrow, am tempted to change to a tue/thur/sat split anyway as the Saturday gives me all day to recover the legs.

With no gym I decided to run to work.

Big mistake, had to walk half of it because of silly amounts of pain in both legs  Not sure exactly what has happened but will try a short run at the weekend to see if it comes back.

On a brighter note I went swimming tonight and everything is heading in the right direction, banged out 44 lengths and can really feel my stroke progressing.

I think I need to reconsider my gym work though, maybe every other week concentrating on endurance rather than strength as it much more important.

Thoughts?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

A quick weigh in this morning puts me just under 70kg (just under 1kg increase) with my waist at a steady 32"

Definitely going in the right direction!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nearly didn't make the gym this morning, glad I did in the end, was a really good workout 

*Squat*

10x20

2x30

2x40

2x50

2x60

5x70

5x70

5x70

5x70

57x0

*
Stiff Legged Dead lift*

10x20

2x30

2x40

2x50

5x60

5x60

5x60

5x60

5x60

*Barbell Lunges*

5x20

5x30

5x30

5x30

5x30

5x30


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Another swim session today, 40 lengths (1km) doing 2 lengths with 30secs cooldown to try and get my swim stamina up.

This week I have...

Rode 45.1km (1hour48mins)

Ran 5km (45mins)*with injury

Swam 2.6km (1hour48mins)

Gym 2hours55mins

Total 7hours14mins

Over the next few weeks that is going to start getting to 10hours+


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Another swim tonight after work.

22 Lengths, 2 off 20secs rest


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Since getting to the pool more often, I'm sure my shoulders and chest have grown considerably!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good progress in here buddy, I'll be sure to read more often.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

EURGH, I feel terrible today, sore throat tired etc.

Classic case of over trained.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Another swim session today, 40 lengths (1km) doing 2 lengths with 30secs cooldown to try and get my swim stamina up.
> 
> This week I have...
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm 10hours per week in the gym doing high intensity exercise.... Rather you that me mate... You may need to look to pack in your job so you have some recovery time....


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Mmmmmm 10hours per week in the gym doing high intensity exercise.... Rather you that me mate... You may need to look to pack in your job so you have some recovery time....


Fortunately only 3 are actually in the gym, but I will need to drop that down as I feel over trained today. Am thinking about swapping from mon/wed/fri to 1on 2off, need to change up from 5x5 to something a bit more endurance based as well.

If I ever decide to take the plunge and do an Ironman that will prob' go to 15hours+!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Fortunately only 3 are actually in the gym, but I will need to drop that down as I feel over trained today. Am thinking about swapping from mon/wed/fri to 1on 2off, need to change up from 5x5 to something a bit more endurance based as well.
> 
> If I ever decide to take the plunge and do an Ironman that will prob' go to 15hours+!!


20 reppers for the big compounds.

Plus add in some exercises to build up your lactic acid tolerance


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

And drop to a 2 day split in the gym. Max gym time 30-40mins.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> 20 reppers for the big compounds.
> 
> Plus add in some exercises to build up your lactic acid tolerance


Which compounds do you think I should do?

Clearly Squats, Deadlifts, Bench Press and Standing Press.

Suggestions for which to do on which day? And additional exercises?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Which compounds do you think I should do?
> 
> Clearly Squats, Deadlifts, Bench Press and Standing Press.
> 
> Suggestions for which to do on which day? And additional exercises?


Day 1

20 Rep Deads

Bench 3x5

Clean And Press 3x6

Day 2

20 rep squats

SLDL 3x5

High rep leg extensions - 50 to 100reps with no pausing

Or something similar.

You need to be looking at 'maintenance' and only really looking for additional strength which will help you in your triathlon.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Day 1
> 
> High rep leg extensions - 50 to 100reps with no pausing


Might have to go looking for something to do them on


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Might have to go looking for something to do them on


Trying not to be sick is always a start...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Trying not to be sick is always a start...


I'll bring a sick bag as well


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Still not a well bunny today so had a fast walk to work for a change, legs bloody killed with my heavy ole boots on, may do it a couple of days a week in the future, maybe weighted...

Bought out half of Boots tonight to try and help me stay healthy in the future...

1000mg Vit C

1000mg Echinacea

Probiotic Tablets


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Started a new blog tonight...

http://iwantmywings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not really!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

cillit_bang said:


> yeah, even tho cut off is 33, youl be stuck in barraks with nobbisk 17 and 16 yo, maybe some who still like wrsetling. join the foreign legion


Oddly enough that's not what anyone I have spoken to who is in the Army has told me. And I haven't got a clue where you got that I can't do more than 3 pull ups?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Edited, sorry cap, I dont want others reading that post thinking it is ok to flame others.

Where are your pics again Cilit? Or your workout progress? Rob has at least got the balls to post his progress and pics up, shame the same cant be said for yourself


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lets keep this civil ok?

Flamming is not allowed on this forum period.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Lets keep this civil ok?
> 
> Flamming is not allowed on this forum period.


Aye mate, I understand.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Just noticed he has gone!

Wahoo


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

barry_boy said:


> how many push ups etc, pull ups can you do


Not sure, haven't done a max effort attempt yet, that is planned for tomorrow morning


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

GOod work Robbie,

Looking forward to seeing about the pushup pullup situation.

Frog


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

keep doing what you doing,stay strong and healthy!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

So I'm back! Having ticked off a few Triathlon boxes (completing Norwich + London and raising over £1000 in the process) I'm back concentrating on what I really enjoy...

Bike TimeTrials

Rowing

Weight Lifting

Weight doesn't matter too much for bike TT's so I can start putting on some weight again and bigger + stronger = faster for rowing so its all good!

New girlfriend has put me together a wee programme...

A;

Incline Chest Press x 12 x 10 x 8

Pec Fly x 12 x 10 x 8

Narrow Press Ups 3 x 00

B;

Dumbbell Row x 12 x 10 x 8

Deadlift 3 x 15

Calf Raise x 12 x 10 x 8

Lat Pulldown x 12 x 10 x 8

C;

Overhead Press x 12 x 10 x 8

Lat Raise x 12 x 10 x 8

Squats x 12 x 10 x 8


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thursday

B;

Dumbbell Row (prev 18kg)

20 x 12

20 x 10

20 x 8

Deadlifts

50 x 15

50 x 14

50 x 10

Calf Raise (smith)

50 x 12

50 x 10

50 x 8

Lat Pulldown (prev 45kg)

45 x 12

50 x 10

50 x 8

Today was the first time in about 6-7 months that I have dead lifted, and I sure did know about it!! I can feel myself pulling with the back rather than driving with the legs so that is something to work on. Calf raises I can add lots of weight on as today was a first time trying them.

Its good to be back lifting weights, I miss that dull all over ache...

x 12 x 10 x 8

Deadlift 3 x 15

Calf Raise x 12 x 10 x 8

Lat Pulldown x 12 x 10 x 8


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Friday

C;

Squats

50 x 12

50 x 10

50 x 8

Overhead Press

25 x 12

25 x 9

25 x 8

Lat Raise (Seated)

5 x 12

5 x 10

5 x 8

I'd forgotten how much squats hurt. I've been reminded! What makes them especially hard is the last time I squatted I was doing 5x5, those extra 7 reps are killers!! Squats and OHP were bang on weight wise, there wasn't much chance of me lifting anymore for any more reps, lat raise in hindsight I should have maybe at least gone for more weight for the last set.

I also need to sort my workouts out so that squats and dead lifts don't happen after each other as well!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh how I've missed that feeling of not being about to sit on the toilet properly and finding stairs/slopes/walking/sitting hard!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Oh how I've missed that feeling of not being about to sit on the toilet properly and finding stairs/slopes/walking/sitting hard!


Oh you love it, bitch :tongue:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Dammit you found me out 

Incline Press (DB)

10 x 12

15 x 10

15 x 8

Pec Fly (Machine)

30 x 12

30 x 10

25 x 8

Narrow Press Ups

6

5

5

First time doing DB pushups was interesting! I forgot my chalk and sweaty hands with weights over head is never fun! Using the pec fly machine meant I really felt my chest being worked for once. Not keen on the narrow pushups so am trying to reach an agreement with my girlfriend (who put the plan together) about an alternative...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Didn't make the gym today, only got 6ish hours of sleep so decided I could rearrange for tomorrow.

Best decision all round I think


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thursday;

Bent over rows (DB) prev 20kg

20 x 12

20 x 10

20 x 8

Dead lift prev 50kg

50 x 9

50 x 9

50 x 15

Calf Raise (smith) prev 50kg

70 x 12

70 x 10

70 x 8

Lat Pulldown prev 50kg

50 x 12

50 x 10

50 x 8


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Saturday;

Squat (prev 50kg)

50 x 12

55 x 10

60 x 8

OHP (25kg prev)

27.5 x 12

27.5 x 10

27.5 x 8

Side Raise (seated)(5kg prev)

7.5 x 9

6 x 10

7.5 x 5 / 6 x 3

Hard morning at the gym! Worked the squats so hard I went dizzy and nearly puked and fell over  WICKED! OHP was equally tough and I pushed hard with the side raises.

Added weight to all lifts so very happy


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Monday;

Incline Bench Press (Barbell) (Prev 35kg)

35 x 9

35 x 9

35 x 5

Pec Fly (Machine) (Prev 30/25kg)

25 x 12

25 x 10

25 x 8

Narrow Press Ups (Prev 6/5/5)

8

6

5

Eurgh, felt really weak this morning which showed in my lifts, not sure if I have a bit of a cold or something but I went to try dumb bell bench press and it just wasn't happening. Really struggled with Barbell as well. Pec Fly was done with better form but still bloody hard. Had to cut short my cool down as I was feeling pretty sick by that point.

By the time I had left the gym I felt fine again but now sitting here I feel hot and bothered. Its odd how when I wasn't taking any vitamin suppliments I had no health problems but as soon as I start again...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Got the missus to get the calipers out on me at the weekend, 16% apparently


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wednesday;

Dumbbell Row (prev 18kg)

20x12

20x10

20x8

Dead Lift (prev 50kg)

60x14

60x14

60x12

Calf Raise (Smith) (prev 70kg)

90x12

90x10

90x8

Lat Pulldown (prev 50kg)

55x12

55x10

55x8

A good morning spoilt by the lack of hot water in the showers!! Still having some issues with the lower back on deadlifts but it is definitely getting better - will stick at that weight for a few weeks and get someone to check my form.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Friday;

Squats (60kg prev)

60x12

65x9

70x8

OHP (27.5kg prev)

30x10

30x10

30x7

Lateral Raise (6kg prev)

6x12

6x10

6x8


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuesday; (normally Monday but I felt pants!)

Dumb bell Rows (prev 20kg)

22x12

22x10

22x8

Dead Lift (prev 60kg)

60x13

60x12

60x11

Calf Raise (smith) (prev 90kg)

100x12

100x10

100x8

Lat Pulldown (prev 55kg)

55x12

55x10

60x8

Missed out yesterday as I felt really tired (didn't get my required 8hours) so decided to move to today, have had a swap around and am doing deadlifts at the start of the week. Everything felt good, deads were still tough on my lower back so I will keep at the weight till I can bang out 3x15 pain free. Calf raises were really taxing (walking was a bit tough after) but still weight is going on...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wednesday;

Incline Bench Press (barbell) (35kg prev)

35x11

37.5x10

40x8

Pec Fly (machine) (prev 25)

25x12

25x10

30x8

Narrow Press Up (8 6 5 prev)

9

5.5

6

Really good morning at the gym today, did my first press set without a spotter and struggled to hit 12, got a spotter and I can do more weight  funny how the mind works. Still not sure if I am working th pec fly machine right - might go back to free weights. Arms were shattered when I got to my press ups though...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Squat (70kg prev)

70x12

75x10

80x5

Overhead Press (30kg prev)

32.5x10

30x9

30x7

Side Raise (6kg prev)

6x12

6x10

6x8

Plate Pinch 10kg

Squat PB!!! They all felt really good, my lower back was really pumped at the end though. I probably could have pushed out the full set of 8 but didn't have a spotter...

Might need to go down some weight with the OHP as I've always had problems making progress past about 32kg


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Robbie said:


> Squat (70kg prev)
> 
> 70x12
> 
> ...


Nice lifting Robbie  A pb eh? very good! :beer:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Nice lifting Robbie  A pb eh? very good! :beer:


Danke, I think 75kg is a pb, but I'm not sure. But 80kg is def


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Monday;

Dumb Bell Row (prev 22kg)

24x12

24x10

24x8

Dead Lift (prev 60kg)

60x12

60x12

60x10

Calf Raise (prev 100kg)

110x12

110x10

110x8

Lat Pulldown (prev 60kg)

55x12

55x10

55x8

Plate Pinch

10x42secs

10x24secs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wednesday:

Incline Bench Press (prev 40kg)

40x12

42.5x6

42.5x6

Pec Fly (machine) (prev 25kg)

25x12

30x10

30x8

Narrow Press Up (prev 8/6/5)

12/6/6

Plate Pinch (prev 10kg 42secs/24secs)

10kg

36sec

35sec

27sec

Not sure if it was me being weak or the guy spotting me that was practically teabagging me that stopped me from getting 42.5kg, in hindsight I should have maybe dropped back down to 40kg though. Pretty good other than that, chest day is always over so quick...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Squats (80kg prev)

80x12

85x9 **PB**

80x8

OHP (30kg prev)

30x11

30x10

30x7

Side Raise (6kg prev)

6x12

6x10

7.5x8

Squat PB! Bloomin hard it was too! Am going to give the routine a bit of a shake up for next week as I've been running this for about 4/5weeks now.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Workout has been given a bit of a mix up...

Monday:

Dead lift (prev 60kg)

70x8

70x10

70x12

Dumb bell row (prev 26kg)

26x8

26x10

26x12

Calf Raise (prev 110kg)

70x12

70x13

70x18

Pull Ups (wide grip)

5

2 (plus 5 negatives)

2 (plus 5 negatives)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thursday:

Dips

8

8

8

Bench Press (flat)

40x8

40x9

37.5x12

Dumb Bell Fly

10x8

10x10

10x12

Press Ups (wide, feet up)

8

4

4

Very pleased that I am able to do dips, first time I've done more than about 2 before. Did mean that my bench press suffered a bit for it though.

Have been doing lots of bag work recently so did another 20mins hitting and kicking


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

After my fantastic workout I found myself ill and over trained  Missed Friday and again missed today, food has been all over the place as well.

Back to the gym Wednesday I think!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robbie... In the nicest possible way why do you think you are over trained?

When you are truely over trained you will be lethargic, your test levels will be low, your motivation will be zero and it can take months to recover from.

Odds are you are just suffering from some cumulative fatigue and need to learn to periodise your training a bit better


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah, my terminology is prob' a bit wrong then, I've been doing a fair bit of boxing the past few weeks so i need to slow down a bit


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Friday:

Squats

70x8

70x10

70x12

Dumb bell Press

24x8

24x10

24x11

Lat Raise

7.5x8

6x10

6x12


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Monday:

Dead Lift (70kg prev)

70x8

70x10

70x12

DB Row (26kg prev)

24x8

24x10

22x8

Calf Raise (Smith) (50kg prev)

50x12

50x15

50x18

Lat Pulldown (55kg prev)

45x8

45x10

45x12


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuesday:

Dips (Bodyweight) (8/8/8 prev)

8/10/7

Incline Benchpress

37.5x8

35x10

35x10

Pec Fly (8kg prev)

7.5x8

10x10

8x12

Press Ups (wide and feet up) (8/6/4 prev)

9/7/8


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thursday:

Jump Rope

Bag work - Boxing, elbows, kicks


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Saturday:

Squats (70kg prev)

80x8

75x10

70x9

Seated DB OHP (24kg prev)

28x8

28x10

28x12

Seated Side Raise

7.5x8

7.5x10

6x12


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuesday

Dead Lift (prev 70kg)

12x80

10x80

8x80

Dumb Bell Row (24kg prev)

12x24

10x24

8x24

Calf Raise (Smith) (50kg prev)

18x60

15x60

12x60

Lat Pulldown (45kg prev)

12x45

10x45

8x50


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wednesday:

Dips (8/10/7 prev)

Bodyweightx8

Bodyweightx10

Bodyweightx8

DB Incline Bench Press

14x8

14x10

14x10

DB Pec Fly (10kg prev)

10x8

10x10

10x12

Wide Press Ups (feet up) (9/7/8 prev)

12/11/8


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thursday:

Bag work

Stretching


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Friday:

Squats

90x3

80x5

80x7

70x10

DB OHP

14x8

14x10

14x12

Side Raise

10x8

6x10

6x12


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Deadlift (80kg prev)

90x8 **PB**

90x10

90x12

Bent over BB row

40x8

40x10

40x12

Calf Raise (60kg prev)

60x8

60x10

60x12

Lat Pulldown (50kg prev)

45x8

45x10

50x12


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wednesday:

Dips (8/10/8 prev)

8/10/12

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press (prev 14)

15x8

15x10

15x10

Dumbbell Flyes (prev 10)

12x8

12x10

12x12

Press Up (wide, feet on stability ball) (prev 12/11/8)

14/14/14


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thursday:

Bag work

Stretching

Abs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Saturday:

Squats

75x8

75x10

75x12

DB Seated OHP

15x8

15x10

15x12

Cable Side Raise

5x8

5x10

5x10

Front Squat

40x8

40x8


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Monday:

Dead lift

100x8 **PB**

100x10

90x12

Bent over Row (Barbell)

45x8

45x10

40x12

Calf Raise (Smith)

60x12

60x15

60x18

Lat Pulldown

50x8

50x10

50x12


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuesday:

Dips (+ 5kg)

8/10/10

DB Incline Bench Press

15x8

15x10

15x10

DB Flyes

12.5x8

12.5x10

12.5x12

Wide Press Up (feet on stability ball)

14/10/10


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thursday:

Jump Rope

Bag work

Stretching

Abs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Had my girlfriend do some measurements about 6-7weeks ago and we did them again last night...

Old / 10Dec /

Quads - 52.5cm / 53cm

Calf - 35cm / 36cm

Hips - 91cm / 93.5cm

Waist 81cm /

Chest 90.5cm / 94cm

Bicep (unflexed) 28cm / 30cm

Forearm ** / 27.5cm

I want to recheck the quad measurements because they have DEFINITELY increased more than .5cm!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Had my girlfriend do some measurements about 6-7weeks ago and we did them again last night...

Old / 10Dec /

Quads - 52.5cm / 53cm

Calf - 35cm / 36cm

Hips - 91cm / 93.5cm

Waist 81cm /

Chest 90.5cm / 94cm

Bicep (unflexed) 28cm / 30cm

Forearm ** / 27.5cm

I want to recheck the quad measurements because they have DEFINITELY increased more than .5cm!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuesday

Jump Rope

Bag work

Stretching

Abs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wednesday

Dips +5kg

8/10/7

DB Press Incline

15x8

15x10

15x12

DB Flyes

12.5x8

12.5x10

12.5x12

Wide Push Up (feet on ball)

16/14/14

Tried to be a bit clever with my dips by doing them with a couple of benches set as seats (hard to explain) with the idea that I would get myself a bit wider to hit the chest more. Unfortunately I think I was a bit too wide and my shoulder is killing me!

Tomorrow = Physio appointment...

*gulp*


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wednesday

Dips +5kg

8/10/7

DB Press Incline

15x8

15x10

15x12

DB Flyes

12.5x8

12.5x10

12.5x12

Wide Push Up (feet on ball)

16/14/14

Tried to be a bit clever with my dips by doing them with a couple of benches set as seats (hard to explain) with the idea that I would get myself a bit wider to hit the chest more. Unfortunately I think I was a bit too wide and my shoulder is killing me!

Tomorrow = Physio appointment...

*gulp*


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Im gonna tag this thread mate as ive missed it. Will have a read some other time


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Monday

Dead Lift

100x8

100x10

90x12

BB Row

50x8

50x10

45x10

Assisted Pull ups

7.5x4

12.5x4

23.5x8

27.5x7

Messed up the pull ups with some bad maths, will get that right next time.

Physio said I could continue to dead lift and squat but no calf raises for the moment


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuesday

Dips +5kg

8/10/10

Incline BB Bench Press

40x8

40x10

37.5x9

DB Flyes

14x8

14x10

14x10

Wide Press Up (feet on ball)

14/14/14


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuesday

Dips +5kg

8/10/10

Incline BB Bench Press

40x8

40x10

37.5x9

DB Flyes

14x8

14x10

14x10

Wide Press Up (feet on ball)

14/14/14


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wednesday

5*2min rounds Kick Boxing

Ab/Core work

Stretching

Was meant to be doing legs/shoulders today but my right shoulder is still a bit sore from the dips I did last week, hopefully the rest I will get over xmas should help...


----------

